# Team Building



## skyemt (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi...

i am looking to put together a training that emphasizes "team building".

this can involve skills, or anything else...

anybody have any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## AlaskaEMT (Mar 2, 2008)

1. choose sport
2. create team, join league
3. win... 
4. drink


----------



## paramedix (Mar 2, 2008)

Visit this site and get in contact with one of the organizers. Although they are situated in South Africa, I am sure you will be able to get some info via email.

I have heard excellent news from these guys and planning on doing their tactical course ASAP.

http://www.tacticalmedicine.co.za/Index.aspx?Action=Home


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 2, 2008)

Try http://wilderdom.com/games/InitiativeGames.html  The best teambuilding activities are the ones unrelated to the field the participants are in  (kind of hard to truely accomplish with a wilderness SAR team, but, it can be done even then).  Also, if it's not something they do often, you can go for the c-spine/lbb in the pool.  Make everyone take turns being the victim.


----------



## Meursault (Mar 2, 2008)

AlaskaEMT said:


> 1. choose sport
> 2. create team, join league
> 3. win...
> 4. drink



Don't you mean
1. Choose sport.
2. Create team and join league.
3. ????
4. PROFIT!

Or
1. Assemble team
2. Join slow-pitch softball league
3. Drink.
4. Drink.
5. Play softball.
6. Drink.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 2, 2008)

MrConspiracy said:


> Don't you mean
> 1. Choose sport.
> 2. Create team and join league.
> 3. ????
> ...


I like your 2nd option.


----------



## Emt /b/ (Mar 2, 2008)

MrConspiracy said:


> Don't you mean
> 1. Choose sport.
> 2. Create team and join league.
> 3. ????
> 4. PROFIT!



Sounds good to me!


----------



## enjoynz (Mar 2, 2008)

I remember doing a Team Building exercise with a sales group I worked with once.
We were taking to an area (was an built up island actually) which none of us were familiar with. We were put in groups of 4 per Jeep (some rough, narrow roads there, lol), and sent on a treasure hunt. We were given a map of the area and clues to each new place we had to find for the next clue. 
It got us thinking as a team (was also a good way to learn map reading!).
The winning team (first team back, with all the right answers) won a bottle of the local wine each!
Just a thought!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------

